# [gelöst] Film gesucht :S



## Zukane (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht ein bisschen komisch aber ich suche einen bestimmten Film der denke ich auch nicht so bekannt ist.


Habe ihn selber nicht ganze gesehen udn er lief vor ein paar Monaten im Fernsehn.

Der Titel des Filmes weiß ich halt nicht, aber auf jedenfall war es einer mit einer Klammer bei einem Wort das ohne Klammer
eine andere Bedeutung hätte. Der Film kommt aus den USA und wurde ca im Jahre 2000-2008 gedreht.


Im Film geht es um eine Schule/Internat und um ca 10 Schüler. Diese rennen die ganze Zeit von Raum zu Raum
udn vertauschen (nicht absichtlich) alles Mögliche etc. Hauptsächlich sieht man immer das innere von der Schule/Internat und
nur selten das Äußere.


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da den Titel nennen bzw eine Liste mit Filmen über Schulen im Jahre 2000-2008.


/edit

Habe ihn selbst irgendwie gefunden und hab bisschen gegooglet er heißt "Collage Animals - Wilder gehts (n)immer" xD

*
*


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

/edit 

Sorry falsches Thema ...


----------



## TheGui (20. Februar 2011)

Da ich keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen mag nutz ich mal den hier.

Ich suche einen Film den ich irgendwan anfang/mitte der 90er gesehen habe. An viel kann ich mich leider nicht erinern, was ich ncoh weis ist...

-Es ist ein Live action Film
-Es spielt in der Zukunft
-Es gibt Kriege in denen Mechas (große Kampfmaschienen) genutzt werden
-Er schien Amerikanisch zu sein

in einer Szene hat eine Militärparteil die Pläne für einen großen skorpionartigen Roboter an andere Fraktionen verkauft, allerdings nur in halber größe und ohne Primärwaffe.

Das wars leider an Info : /

PS: Google hat nur sowas ausgespuckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

